# Where is the TCM located?



## kidakat (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi,
The check engine light is on in my 1999 Altima SE. I was told by a dealership technician that the problem is with the Transmission Control Module. Can anyone tell me where the TCM is? Is it an internal part of the Transmission or is it an easy to get to part like the ECM? Also, does anyone know where one can purchase a Nissan TCM for this car?

thanks,

kidakat


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The TCM is not an integral part of the trans. It should be behind the kick panel on the passenger side. I don't know anywhere else other than the dealer for that.

Troy


----------

